# Advice on 2-month stay on Balearics



## rwalter77 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, any advice much appreciated as I barely know Spain and am looking for something quite specific...


We are a family of 4 (two sons, 1 and 3) looking to stay in Mallorca or Ibiza (or possibly north of Barcelona) for two months starting in about 2 weeks time - yes we've left it a bit late!

The dream:
In the morning my wife and children might have strolled to the beach while I work using the wifi, possibly joining them for lunch and going for a row / sail in the day boat.. Late afternoon we'll sip the local wine and eat the bread we just picked up from the bakery and some cheese and olives from a little old lady round the corner, sitting on our terrace while the children play in the garden or hang out with the local children nearby.

We need:
- A beautiful house or villa with 2+ bedrooms and a garden
- No pool, or gated pool
- Preferably very near a nice beach or in a picturesque village or town so we can buy some provisions without getting in the car
- High speed broadband is essential so I can work remotely

We like: small coves to explore on foot, cheap local restaurants with plastic tablecloths but surprisingly amazing food, meeting Spanish locals and Durrell-esque expats, a small town we could get to know well and possibly return to over the years
We don't like: British binge drinkers, big cities, holiday resorts and huge boring beaches, worrying about children falling off a balcony or into the swimming pool.

Is this ridiculous? Impossible?

If you have any ideas on where on Mallorca or Ibiza to achieve this, please don't hold back. indeed, any recommendations for specific properties would be great too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rwalter77 said:


> Hi, any advice much appreciated as I barely know Spain and am looking for something quite specific...
> 
> 
> We are a family of 4 (two sons, 1 and 3) looking to stay in Mallorca or Ibiza (or possibly north of Barcelona) for two months starting in about 2 weeks time - yes we've left it a bit late!
> ...


Have you looked on the many holiday rental sites like homeaway? Yes you'll pay a lot for two months but then you are not looking for a long-term let. 

Your biggest problem might be ADSL - you need to find a holiday villa that has ADSL available to you - not a given in most cases.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Take plenty of mosquito repellant, cream, or nets, we were in Mallorca and suffered badly with the infernal insects.


----------



## rwalter77 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi - thanks for this. I'm trying Homeaway but not sure which towns to look for, hence looking for some local advice.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Santa Eulalia in Ibiza fits the bill but I am biased as thats where I am right now. Even in the middle of August you can find unoccupied beaches and coves. It's an all year town but my place is in the campo outside, the mossis aren't a problem, the internet may be. In town you get 7mb on adsl, I am a mile from town and use a 3g dongle, but thats enough for me.


----------



## cosimhappy (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi try this,

Colonia San Pere, its a small village in north east Mallorca, we visit regularly but never stayed. Go to Flipkey by tripadvisor.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Each to his own I suppose but for me it would have to be Puerto de Soller in Mallorca. Good beach, spectacular sunsets, good ambience and good food. Take the tram into Soller for a change of scene and the vintage train from Soller into Palma for big city shopping.
Avoid like the plague the Magaluf (aka Shagaluf) and Palma Nova areas and the majority of purpose built or overdeveloped tourist resorts...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

whitenoiz said:


> Each to his own I suppose but for me it would have to be Puerto de Soller in Mallorca. Good beach, spectacular sunsets, good ambience and good food. Take the tram into Soller for a change of scene and the vintage train from Soller into Palma for big city shopping.
> Avoid like the plague the Magaluf (aka Shagaluf) and Palma Nova areas and the majority of purpose built or overdeveloped tourist resorts...


I'd second that suggestion, and also look at the village of Fornalutx in the hills above Soller, if the OP wants somewhere quieter. Puerto de Soller is popular with yachties, and also with day trippers from other parts of the island, but from late afternoon onwards it's much quieter.

The OP may find the weather in September/October, when he plans to be there, rather changeable to say the least, however. That's true of anywhere in the region at that time of year, when the end of summer tends to bring with it some big storms and quite a bit of rain.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I would go for Pollensa/Puerto Pollensa in Mallorca .... but there again bound to say that! Only problem with your list is you will find it hard to find a villa in Puerto P without a pool and none - to my knowledge - are gated however a town house in Pollensa should suit. Local websites Bonygraph - Bony Chat - Index and puertopollensa.com should give you a good flavour of things here. Also watch your internet connection if you need guarantees regarding the speed etc.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Reality from a guy with 3 kids who has just done a 2 month stint in the Canary Islands. We own a home here so do not have the issue of renting. One way could be offer a nice house on the net a lot higher rent for 2 months than they would get, i.e something for 800 offer them 1200. That way you will get a nice villa at a 3rd of the homeaway price.

You will be working, kids will be annoying you. Wife will have to take kids out because you need to earn money and she will get tired. Find a good nursery for 2 or 3 times a week where you can get rid of them  This really helps your sanity. It is also pretty cheap 3 euros per hour per child, we do 5 hours a time.

The rest is possible depending on your work responsibilities. You cannot eat out all the time, best is to get some family structure shopping at your local mercadona etc, make a routine and find your favourite local cafes for treats a few times per week. 

You should live like you do back home but in a different climate and atmosphere as your sons are still small it would be tiring to try and do too much. You will find the best time you have are chilling in the garden as restaurants turn into a nightmare with kids.


----------

